# Might and Magic: Clash of Heroes



## GenesisX (Jul 9, 2009)

Coming out 8/25/09?(According to Gamespot)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 11, 2009)

nice, its for the ds and thts what makes it so. looks more like a gba worth game and the battle seems interesting before anything can be said


----------



## Minox (Jul 12, 2009)

Seeing as I absolutely love the Might and Magic series I'm so going to try it out. It seems rather different than the other Might and Magic games so until I've tried it out personally I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 12, 2009)

What Minox_IX said. Dare I say they appear to have made Might and Magic: Shining soul/force edition. "Joined forces" says a straight up binary good and evil type game which Might and Magic was generally not about (sure there was good and evil but it was composed of many factions).

Also when a near two minute trailer shows about 30 seconds of disjointed gameplay for game released in a little under three weeks it is generally not a good sign.

Oh well if nothing else it looks like another nice base for a hack (I have been playing with many of these sorts of games over the last few weeks and many work well).


----------



## oni222 (Dec 2, 2009)

doesnt work on cyclods ver 1.56 beta3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

oni222 said:
			
		

> doesnt work on cyclods ver 1.56 beta3



N-n-n-necrobumping!

Why are you posting here?


----------

